# New 3.25 iPhone app



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure if this was in any of the previous apps... but I noticed that in the latest version, your recent trips include a map for each trip; which also shows pickup and dropoff points, duration, distance and fare. In addition, there is also a help button for each fare that allows you to select Wrong rider, Found item, Fare Issue or Rider Issue.

Don't know if there are any additional changes to the app (except for the app logo)... haven't been using it since the update.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

You can access the Map of the journey from the App itself?

Rather than having use a PC to access the Dashboard?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> You can access the Map of the journey from the App itself?
> 
> Rather than having use a PC to access the Dashboard?


Yes. Under "recent trips" from the driver app


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep! When you open the app, go to Account and then Recent Trips (just as before); what it doesn't show is what type of ride it was (X, XL, Select, etc...)

I just noticed that it will even show you the "pickup" point for riders that cancelled.


----------



## The Rideshare Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks like this feature is only available on iPhones so far, but looks awesome. Maybe Uber is trying to match some of the recent improvements Lyft has been making on the driver side of the app.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@cheerose do you have an iPhone or android and is it an uber device or yours?
My iPhone5 with the update shows nothing!


----------



## Orwhatuwill (Nov 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @cheerose do you have an iPhone or android and is it an uber device or yours?
> My iPhone5 with the update shows nothing!


 Same


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, but the new update also commandeers your audio output as well. So going into and out of the Uber driver app will now turn off any other audio that is outputting at that time. 

So, say you're playing your own Spotify playlist, or listening to a podcast. Sign into the Uber app and it stops playing. Start your audio again but wait! A ping comes in. Your audio is paused and needs to be restarted again. Start the trip, your audio is paused again. 

Their ****ing app has basically taken over my phone now. **** YOU UBER!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yes, but the new update also commandeers your audio output as well. So going into and out of the Uber driver app will now turn off any other audio that is outputting at that time.


I play my iTunes connected to an AUX without issues. I then hit navigate to pick up location volume on app is auto muted, I unmute and iTunes stops and NAV voice over starts. I'm thinking its a spotify issue.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @cheerose do you have an iPhone or android and is it an uber device or yours?
> My iPhone5 with the update shows nothing!


iPhone 5S

And I just tested it out... Was playing a song loaded on my iPhone through its speaker (nothing plugged into the headphone jack/not playing via Bluetooth), opened the app and went Online - the song stopped playing. When I went back offline... the song did not start back up. 
Now... this doesn't affect me when I'm online (since I use the car radio)... but it is something that should be looked at (I think).


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yes, but the new update also commandeers your audio output as well. So going into and out of the Uber driver app will now turn off any other audio that is outputting at that time.
> 
> So, say you're playing your own Spotify playlist, or listening to a podcast. Sign into the Uber app and it stops playing. Start your audio again but wait! A ping comes in. Your audio is paused and needs to be restarted again. Start the trip, your audio is paused again.
> 
> Their ****ing app has basically taken over my phone now. **** YOU UBER!


We have the ability to turn this functionality off.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> We have the ability to turn this functionality off.


Where?


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

duggles said:


> Where?


Never mind, I misspoke. I actually just did a test and now fully understand what you guys are talking about.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Since I double tap, run both uber and lyft I run 2 phones. Lyft on my main phone that also plays my music and my iPhone 5c for Huber. So that is one way I guess around your issues lol.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Spotify is fixing an issue that was non existent.

Most drivers have Aux or USB input to the car stereo or indeed you can Bluetooth to the Stereo.

That deal is all about increasing Uber profits not improving anything for anybody.


----------

